# clownfish killing bubble coral



## Peter Peng (Aug 17, 2014)

so I got a bubble coral 2 days ago and I noticed some weird behavior.
every morning, it looks healthy all puffed up with tentacles emerging when I feed the tank.

but when I come back from school, it looks dead. all shriveled up and you can even see the skeleton. looks really unhealthy.
I test my water and everything is at 0 with nitrates at 5ppm

I wasen't sure what it was until today. I saw one of my clowns continuously rubbing itself against it. it wouldent let it rest. then at night when the fish sleeps, it leaves the coral alone and it puffs up again. But today I noticed that some parts of the bubble coral was badly damaged and that it may be slowly dying.

I don't know if I should bring it back to the store or if theres anything I can do.

any advice would be well appreciated. thanks.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Sounds like the clown fish is trying host and it can be hard on bubble corals, If you can take it back and trade for something a little harder it would be a good idea. My Clowns host cheapo pulsating Exenia and the coral does fine. Good luck.


----------



## Peter Peng (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks.

that's probably the case.
I added it to the invert classified page.
Probably get a leather coral or wait another month or so and get a RBTA


----------

